# Caution urged for expats and visitors in Bangkok as city experienced worst violence f



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Expats and visitors to Thailand are being warned to exercise caution in Bangkok after the*government declared a severe emergency as the worst political violence in almost 20 years left 21*dead and over 800 injured. The state of emergency covers areas of the capital city and certain districts of five nearby*provinces. Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva declared that [...]

Click to read the full news article: Caution urged for expats and visitors in Bangkok as city experienced worst violence for almost 20 years...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Editor said:


> Expats and visitors to Thailand are being warned to exercise caution in Bangkok after the*government declared a severe emergency as the worst political violence in almost 20 years left 21*dead and over 800 injured. The state of emergency covers areas of the capital city and certain districts of five nearby*provinces. Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva declared that [...]
> 
> Click to read the full news article: Caution urged for expats and visitors in Bangkok as city experienced worst violence for almost 20 years...
> Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.



Editor,

I've yet to hear of one foreigner being attacked or killed - with the lone exception of a Japanese media cameraman. I suspect he was shot by the military or Bangkok police. If you go looking for trouble it will surely find you but most Thais would steer a farang away from dangerous areas but even if they didn't, keeping one's eyes open to large gatherings of raucous people should be a tipoff. 

If not then they may be up for the Darwin award.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

On one video I did see a leading farang candidate for last weekend's Darwin award strolling, nonchalantly, between the 'front lines' of army and demonstrators, snapping photos, just as the first shots were ringing out...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> On one video I did see a leading farang candidate for last weekend's Darwin award strolling, nonchalantly, between the 'front lines' of army and demonstrators, snapping photos, just as the first shots were ringing out...



frogblogger,

It sounds like he would be a prime candidate for the award but since we're in "early innings" perhaps we had better see if even better candidates emerge. One has to wonder as to whether their parents IQ was higher than room temperature. 

Reminds me of the old saw.... "There are Old pilots and there are Bold pilots but there are no Old, Bold pilots." Perhaps the same is true of photographers?


----------

